# SureFire HellFighter



## Entrope (Nov 11, 2009)

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## Patriot (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: SureFire HellFighter - DOA*

:sigh: Sorry to hear about your trouble Entrope. That has to be very annoying. DaFAB is the only other guy that I can think of off hand who owns one here. Since your batteries sound fine as well as your cable I'm thinking ballast. If the bulb itself appears to be fine and is producing some light it sound as if something is wrong in the area of ignition or regulation. I sure hope that SF helps you to resolve it quickly. Best of luck man.


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: SureFire HellFighter - DOA*

I highly doubt it's your battery. HID's work or don't work. They have a voltage cutoff and do not typically dim at all. Looks like you have a problem with your ballast.

Mac


----------



## Entrope (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: SureFire HellFighter - DOA*

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## Entrope (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: SureFire HellFighter - DOA*

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## ShortArc (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: SureFire HellFighter - DOA*

It should look bright and yes the ballast does exhibit an audible squeal. Is it it loud? Well, you should barely be able to hear it at arms length (unless you concentrate on the sound then you would be able to hear it a few meters away). It starts off louder and then get less as the light warms up. I have three of these and my newest one (with new rail design) is the least audible. I believe they all use D1S ballasts, etc. I am also surprised at BA-5590 "malfunction" as they usually have some pretty fancy control circuitry. Glad to hear the light is ok (I hope)...that's what matters.



Entrope said:


> So I guess my only question remains, and this will be specific to HellFighter owners I suppose, does your HellFighter emit a reasonably audible squeal while powered on? Even if I'm standing a couple of meters away from the light powered on it is quite noticeable.


----------



## Entrope (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: SureFire HellFighter - DOA*

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: SureFire HellFighter - DOA*

Glad to hear its working.
Mine makes noise that gets a bit quiter when it warms up...you can still hear it though.

I too am interested in the new design...PICS?


----------



## Entrope (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: SureFire HellFighter - DOA*

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## Entrope (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: SureFire HellFighter - DOA*

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: SureFire HellFighter - DOA*

Hell no!:laughing:
I just use a small 12V SLA battery from a cheap *** $20 spotlight...

Runtimes not too good, but I also don't use it much. I just plug the battery back into the huge spotlight it came from and charge it back up every couple of weeks..


----------



## Patriot (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: SureFire HellFighter - DOA*



Entrope said:


> Been wondering a little... any particular reason why SureFire originally recommended that the HellFighter be run off not one, but two BA-5590's in parallel?
> 
> I do take it though that all of you with HellFighters just run it off one BB-2590?




I'm guessing it's only to provide a more stable and consistent voltage over it's estimated run-time. I don't know how much voltage sag happens under load to the 5590 but I'm guessing it's not very much. It it were me, and I was using 5590's, I'd only use one.

I don't own one and I do appreciate all the correct set-ups and all but I have to admit I'd be like *DaFAB* in this case. I'd probably be running it off of a single 3S 10mA Li-po. I'm way to impatience to jack around with specialized power sources.


----------



## Entrope (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: SureFire HellFighter - DOA*

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## Entrope (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: SureFire HellFighter - DOA*

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: SureFire HellFighter - DOA*

Yes that is normal. It happened to a person I know that owns a Hellfighter.

Mac


----------



## Entrope (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: SureFire HellFighter - DOA*

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## Illum (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: SureFire HellFighter - DOA*



Entrope said:


>



nice, so these are the BB-2590 batteries?

The Non-Rechargeable, BB-5590/U Manpack Primary is of Li-SO2 chemistry ($308.00)(NSN: 6135-00-439-9450)

I've only seen this chemistry used in cardiac defibrillators:thinking:



> Lithium-sulfur dioxide cells have a metallic lithium anode (the lightest of all the metals) and a liquid cathode comprising a porous carbon current collector filled with a sulfur dioxide (SO2) solution. They deliver a voltage of 2.8 V and are cylindrical in shape, in ½ AA to double-D format, with spiral electrodes.
> Lithium-sulfur dioxide cells have a high energy density (250 Wh/kg) and a good capability for delivering repeated bursts of high power (up to 400 W/kg). This capability derives from the spiral construction and is utilized in most of the applications addressed by this type of cell.
> This kind of cell is mainly used in defense applications, though civil applications also abound.


I'm imagine the shelf-life to be quite long, upwards of 10 years :candle:
What is the alkaline version called?



Entrope said:


> Fair enough, odd though as I don't recall having this issue with my Beast.
> 
> Any idea if it'll eventually disappear?
> 
> Thanks for your speedy response



The misting effect can be observed with any surefire light, leave it on long enough and dunk it in ice water you'll notice the fog like condensation on the metal reflector and once awhile on the optics. It can also be observed from [email protected] hotwires where the far edge of the metal reflector contacts the window. If a blowfan is kept close to the window the fog will start to build from the window down.
I'm inclined to believe Surefire's assembly complex may either be a humid environment or the reflector/bezel fabrication is done in a cold environment where dew collected during and after turning from CNCs is condensed and retained rather than evaporated. As you may already know, aluminum is a great thermal conductor, leave a light in a 70F room for sometime, pick it up and it'll "feel" like 60F. I think the assembly of these components in this state will effectively seal the water inside as well as preventing water entry from the outside. If this is the case, there is no way of "cooking" water out of them unlike incan heads where the lamp can be removed and the bezel resting on a warm transformer or what not for a number of hours. 

This phenomena is not observed in other lights, and I speculate A/C on the shop floor with humidity in the air is not the best combination to assemble flashlights. At minimum the parts [PCB excluded] should be warmed up prior to assembly, but it doesn't effect the output and I doubt many people care


----------



## BVH (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: SureFire HellFighter - DOA*

I am not familiar at all with the HF but is it possible to remove the window and then run the light for a half hour or more in a dry, inside environment, maybe a refrigerated air conditioned room around 60 degrees? Then re-install the window while in the same environment. This should get rid of any moisture trapped in the reflector chamber.


----------



## Entrope (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: SureFire HellFighter - DOA*

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## Entrope (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: SureFire HellFighter - DOA*

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: SureFire HellFighter - DOA*

Don't you think it's time you changed the Title? 


Mac


----------



## EVAN_TAD (Jan 21, 2010)

Where do you guys get your BA-5590 at? The rechargeable kit is way too expensive.


----------



## hotel (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi, I live in indonesia. Can you please advise where do you get the ba-2590 batteries, cant find anything in my country
thanks


----------



## znztivguy (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi,
I think it would probably be easier to get the car adapter cable. Some of those batteries are hard to find in foreign countries.
whereas car batteries...should be easy.


----------



## Jag75 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: SureFire HellFighter cable*

Hey guys. I'm new to the forum and I have been all over the net trying to find out how to make a cable for my hellfighter light. Can anyone give me some advice?


----------

